

House of Cards Against Humanity - j0k3r
http://www.houseofcardsagainsthumanity.com/

======
malandrew
They really out to have a paid print service in addition to the blank cards
that come with every pack. Just send them list of cards you want and the color
they should be printed on and they automate the printing of the cards. Charge
by the card.

------
hwang89
Sold out!

~~~
j0k3r
But pdf are available :)

